# Natalia Ivanovna Kurakina (1766–1831)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian amateur composer of noble birth.

Tepper de Ferguson - Variations on a Romance















Natalya Ivanovna Kurakina - Dérobe ta Lumière






Natalya Ivanovna Kurakina - Quand nos Jours






Natalya Ivanovna Kurakina - T'amo Tanto






N. I. Kurakina - Je Vais Donc Quitter pour Jamais


----------

